# Cattle Mutilation?



## nai (Nov 20, 2013)

So I was riding freight south outta Dunsmuir to Roseville with my road dog when our train sided to let another train pass. We were somewhere near Redding I think, because we had just rolled out into the valley from the Siskiyou mountains (and consequently seen signs of human civilization again) and we were in some rural area next to a farm with a bunch of livestock. I got up from the mini well we were lying in after the other train had mostly passed by to take a look at where we were and I saw the weirdest fucking thing in a fenced off cattle pasture.
All the other cattle were standing around in a group on the side of the pasture furthest from the tracks but on the side of the fence closest to the tracks there lay the strangely arranged, seemingly fresh carcass of a cow. 
There was no sign of any flesh, organs, entrails, or even any blood on the ground. Instead there was only the perfectly intact (except for a neat slit across the stomach) un-tanned, clean skin of the cow, with the eyes still in if i remember correctly, lying about a foot away from the totally clean and intact (or maybe some of the bones were disattached at the joint but lying in place its hard to remember) bleach white skeleton. There was no smell, no blood no visible decomposition etc. There were no crows/ ravens/ or vultures around.
It seems to me that if the farmer slaughtered the cow for meat he/she wouldn't do such a surgically professional job of taxidermy and then carry the resulting product back out to the pasture to just lay there. That shit woulda been thrown in a gut pile. It couldn't have been killed on the spot by a predator or human without leaving blood/guts everywhere and whatever did it did a damn good job of totally cleaning the corpse. I've tried my hand at cleaning skeletons and even with chemicals and tools it takes forever and this skeleton was as white as teeth on a toothpaste commercial lying next to a fresh pelt, with no obvious sign of intentional preservation, that would have been dust in the ground by the time the skeleton was clean like that. 
I would have hopped down to take a closer look but the air brakes hissed and I got back down to avoid a good whack on a steel bar seeing as theres no slack action like on an unloaded well car IM, and then we were off. You see the weirdest things off the side of the tracks sometimes. I guess people do weird shit there cuz they think no one will see them, and you see them and you're just hoping they dont see you hahaha 
Now I'm not confidently familiar with all of general procedures of livestock farming, but i cant think of any cause of this other than some kind of alien chupacabra shit. Oh well


----------



## East (Nov 20, 2013)

This is kinda creepy. I can't really think of a good reason given the details. One time my friend and I were hanging out on his porch years ago making some stuff on his grill- saw these lights going back and forth at the treetops (shining down into them, from above) behind his place for about 30 solid seconds. It was actually really really weird. I still don't know what the hell it was and I probably would have doubted my sanity if he wasn't there with me. At the time we both were housed nearby a military arsenal though so maybe that and something to do with it. There was nothing visible in the sky though that we could see.

for laughs:


----------



## nai (Nov 20, 2013)

Ha that is weird. Apparently some people in bumfuck Texas saw weird lights in the sky one night followed by two black military jets. They assumed they were UFOS until it was concluded that they were actually flares fired by the jets in some kind of test flight. You can see some really beautiful St. Elmos fire type thing some nights around Weed, CA.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 20, 2013)

one time i was waiting for a train in washington, and we kept smelling death all night but it was dark. we woke up in the morning and realized we'd be sleeping next to a giant 20gallon stock pot, that contained two full cow legs. the legs still had skin, and hooves and everything on them, and we were miles and miles from any farm. that was both gross and bizarre.


----------



## tintinhurray (Jan 31, 2016)

skinwalker


----------



## creature (Jan 31, 2016)

nah..

bulls.

; )


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 1, 2016)

I get creeped out when I see used condoms. Can't imagine a mutilated cow. 

Luckily, if the sick f888 is still around, he'll probably be just as afraid of me as I am of him. You know, like spiders and snakes? (that's what i'd be telling myself, anyway)


----------



## creature (Feb 1, 2016)

fast food joints: mutilated Cowdoms..

ugh..


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 1, 2016)

NO CARLS JR NO HOW COULD YOU??


----------



## Aleus (Feb 3, 2016)

I've seen mutilated cow parts on the tracks twice. Both times were in MD on CSX tracks while walking from one town to the next. One was a cows hoof and about 3 inches of leg, cleanly severed, no blood. The other looked like a large organ of some sort and a few feet away there was a giant animal dick. We assumed these organs were cows, too large for deer. The strangest part is the organs had push pins stuck in them like some strange ritual gone wrong.


----------



## Odin (Feb 3, 2016)

This is an interesting thread brought back with the necroforce.
Just in time as well. X-files has been resurrected.

Cattle mutilations... sounds like suspicious UFO activity to me. 
{I have an interest...::cigar:: ) 
Their Harvesting bovine wombs for genetic incubators.

:::::: 

Although, I can see riding trains would seem like a way to see remote places and dubious objects in the sky. 
Close encounter in a boxcar. ::eyepatch::
I joke a lot but I love this stuff...
Now I'm wondering if there have been any train/ufo related cases.(gonna have to look for it)

Always be prepared to take photographic evidence folks.


----------

